# Jesus the Healer



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I've talked about everything else on this forum except what has truly helped me heal from my DP and that is having Jesus Christ as my Savior and Messiah. Ever since I was born-again as a Christian in 2000, my spirit has been filled with joy--my DP lessens day by day. If I truly believe I am healed, then I am. Jesus Christ is my best friend, my Comforter, and my support when times get rough--He is here in the spirit world with me. I pray to the heavenly Father, Yahweh, for all things that are good and strive to do His good will at all times. I'm not perfect, but am striving to be a good person. When I sin, I ask my Father in heaven's forgiveness. I can overcome all my difficulties with God's help. I would not have overcome the DP to this extent and be filled with joy each day if it weren't for my accepting Jesus Christ into my heart. I tried all the other faiths and still felt empty and lost inside, being confused and DP'd to the max. I now have hope for my life and am comforted each day with my Lord, Jesus Christ, by my side. If other Christians on this forum would like to talk with me about how I found peace and contentment to overcome decades of severe DP please send me a PM and I can share with you God's knowledge for my life. I won't be posting much anymore to the regular forum, since I've shared there all I know with the secular forms of healing. May God grant you His peace!


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

Amen, sister.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

I've noticed that when I am in church my dp significantly fades into the background. I am not all in my own head obsessing and freaked out anymore. I feel like it is a little gift, through the holy spirit, from God.


----------



## Leevi1212 (Jul 5, 2009)

I am glad to here that you have got help from Jesus. I am believer too and I believe that Jesus is with me and helping me. Still it is sometime very hard to accept that both Jesus and DP is true. Somehow it feels that only one of them can be true. Sometimes I think that Jesus won´t help me or my faith is too weak. On the other hand I know that the question is not about the strenght of my faith but the target of my faith = Jesus.

Bless you all


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> I've talked about everything else on this forum except what has truly helped me heal from my DP and that is having Jesus Christ as my Savior and Messiah. Ever since I was born-again as a Christian in 2000, my spirit has been filled with joy--my DP lessens day by day. If I truly believe I am healed, then I am. Jesus Christ is my best friend, my Comforter, and my support when times get rough--He is here in the spirit world with me. I pray to the heavenly Father, Yahweh, for all things that are good and strive to do His good will at all times. I'm not perfect, but am striving to be a good person. When I sin, I ask my Father in heaven's forgiveness. I can overcome all my difficulties with God's help. I would not have overcome the DP to this extent and be filled with joy each day if it weren't for my accepting Jesus Christ into my heart. I tried all the other faiths and still felt empty and lost inside, being confused and DP'd to the max. I now have hope for my life and am comforted each day with my Lord, Jesus Christ, by my side. If other Christians on this forum would like to talk with me about how I found peace and contentment to overcome decades of severe DP please send me a PM and I can share with you God's knowledge for my life. I won't be posting much anymore to the regular forum, since I've shared there all I know with the secular forms of healing. May God grant you His peace!


Amen


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

It's nice to see replies from all my Christian friends. I don't attend any church since my beliefs are not quite the same as the Protestant or Catholic churchgoers. I do believe in reincarnation and follow the Essene teachings more (but I'm not a vegetarian.) I want to be a humble person and don't ever want to be seen as a person who is "better than" because Jesus is my Messiah. I meet and work with non-practicing Christians and non-believers who are far better people than I am. Many of them are partiers who drink and curse without hurting others and who are the gentlest and kindest people I've ever met. Then, obviously, I have met self-professed Christians who have burned me at the stake with abuse. I even got on a Christian workplace bullying website recently and got gaslighted. I love Jesus, but can't seem to find other Christians who won't diss me. I was even judged as having a spirit of lust one time when I went to Christian counseling at a local church years ago! Imagine that. And I wasn't even sleeping around.


----------

